# Computer totally f'ed



## jonnyp11

if you've seen my other post then this is a different one, and different computer.

A couple days ago my computer began to randomly shut down every once and a while, but i thought it might be overheating so i stopped oc'ing it and i thought it was fine, but the a day later it randomly shut down again. Then when i tried to turn it on it just put the fan all the way up and never actually turned on. It did this 2 or 3 times b4 working, but then it was fine for the rest of the day until i turned it off. Now today when i went out to use it i hit the power and it did the weird fan thing like ten times b4 working, then once it was loaded it was only on for like 5min from power button to shutting itself off, maybe even less. this and the fan repeated multiple times even when i loaded into safe mode and i believe that it isn't turning on the fan cuz i can't here anything but the hdd a little, and that's with my ear right beside it, but i don't remember if it was like that b4 so idk. Can someone please help so that my dad doesn't kill me, thnx, Jonathan.

p.s. it's an e machine so the bios are inaccessible, i have tried and there is no way to get in. And i posted here since do to the fan thing it makes me think it has something to do with the motherboard but idk.


----------



## jonnyp11

and i think this started b4 this but i'm not sure, but i installed windows 7 sp1 a couple days afo, and my dad's obsessed with saying alot of it is steam since norton said 2 high risk files originated from steam.


----------



## diduknowthat

It can't be a software problem if it refuses to start up. And as for the bios, you should be able to access it, just not change many things inside it. Have you tried unplugging and replugging in the main power cables?


----------



## NDSUTopGun

Reset the CMOS?


----------



## jonnyp11

FIXED

Dad looked at it and b4 running a system restore found something he said fixed it but couldn't remember what it was, now i have nvidia system monitor running so i can always monitor the temps and loads on the cpu and ram


----------



## NDSUTopGun

^^ congrats, sir


----------



## Perkomate

norton throws up a lot of false positive errors. if you need a good paid antivirus Kaspersky is pretty good.


----------



## jonnyp11

Well it came with comcast i think so it's free and other than that it works fine, he thinks gaming causes all the computers problems even though i have explained how millions use steam and origin/ea download manager, but he still hates games on this, one of the many reasons i'm working on a build, and the problems come from occassional downloads of mods which i allways forget to scan one or two files, and norton gets false positives when something acts like a virus, they don't really update files that act like but aren't them, but otherwise it has many good feature like the community thing for downloads where it tells you the risk from the number of downloads from others and if they have had problems and how old the file is.


----------



## NDSUTopGun

Ditch anything that you have to pay for and get AVG or Microsoft Security Essentials.  I stopped pitching $60 to Norton on an annual basis and got myself some MSE when my subscription expired.


----------



## jonnyp11

NDSUTopGun said:


> Ditch anything that you have to pay for and get AVG or Microsoft Security Essentials.  I stopped pitching $60 to Norton on an annual basis and got myself some MSE when my subscription expired.



well if you read the first couple words you'd have seen that it came with comcast and as far as i know it's free, if that's wrong then tell me, but i'm not the one paying the bills so i don't know and i'm sure my dad would love to save some money since he broke


----------



## jonnyp11

Unsolved

ran fine for a few hours then i shut it down to go to bed, woke up and turned it on and after an hour on it started again, my dad opened it and sprayed the fan and surrounding area with an air can, then it's been running since and that was around 11:45, and it's 3:15 now, and i had told him to do that cuz i read that dust can screw it up the same as the fan not being on so it cuts to prevent overheating and serious damage.


----------



## jonnyp11

Can someone helP, this is the only good computer I have access to, now posting from brothers iPod and really want to be able to check all my bookmarks as in email newegg forums and some other stuff, amazing how much people complain about typing on these since I only messed up twice now and I have very large thumbs.

oh yeah, and for some reason resetting the backup power supply thing for when the power cuts so you can safely turn everything off seems to help if not fix the problem, and my dad said he had similar problems when his backup was failing, minus the fan going full with no cpu on some boots.


----------



## Perkomate

possible power supply maybe? take the PSU out of it and try it in another computer. also, see if you can try the backup power supply in another computer.
Also, try get a different PSU and put it in your computer to see if that works.


----------



## jonnyp11

well i'v got a 500w in this computer now, different one, but it isn't being used by anything, got it on sale for my build but i don't have anything that needs it and i can take it out, and if it starts again tomarow i can take the backup off, but the strange part that makes me think it isn't it although it seems to affect it is that the monitor, speakers, and lamp are on it too and possibly more but it's been there without this happening for years.


----------



## jonnyp11

did it again today and second try i just reset my ups and it worked, it has a screen with problem icons but none are up, shows if needs new battery, fault, and 2 others, but when i hold volume off all light up and all 8's for input, then i hit power on comp and it flashes back and comp works normal, for now.


----------



## Perkomate

maybe it's an undiagnosed problem with the UPS. Would you be able to use it without the UPS for a bit, to see if it works?


----------



## jonnyp11

will ask dad to try since he doesn't like me doing things to this comp since it's the family comp., but we've got good weather no so it should be fine.


----------



## jonnyp11

does anyone in here know how to access the system error logs, don't laugh if its simple or something i just want this to be done with.


----------



## lion149

Try...

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Administrative Tools\Eventviewer


----------



## Okedokey

Look, can you post full system specs.  This is a very inefficient way of determining what is almost certainly a hardware issue.


Please download and install PC Wizard from my sig.  Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK.  Then copy the text out of that file into this thread.

Open the side of the computer and note the model and brand of the PSU that you are using.  Include that in this thread too.

Also in the meantime do the following:


in the Windows Start button search field type *cmd*
Right click on cmd and run as administrator
type in the command prompt (with space) *sfc /scannow*
this will ensure the windows secure windows files are in tact.

then..


go to my computer and right click on the windows installation disk (usually c: )
go to properties and tools tab
click on checkdisk and schedule a checkdisk on next install.
onces the sfc scannow now has finished, restart and let the computer check the disk (this will take some time)

then restart again tapping F8 as it boots.
select memory diagnostics and let it check the RAM for errors

All going well, go back into Windows and ensure you have the latest updates (MS Updates)

Once we have the full hardware specs we can ensure other issues are not causing this.


----------



## jonnyp11

am doing all of thee above now, thak you and hope to post soon.


----------



## jonnyp11

don't tell me how crappy this is cuz i know and have gone over why many times b4

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Link to my comp. on newegg, didn't get it from there but same model minus win7 on mine:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883114073
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7600 
Report Date: Friday 01 July 2011at 23:26

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>
  > Mainboard : eMachines EMCP73VT-PM
  > Chipset : nVidia GeForce 7050
  > Processor : Intel Celeron E2210 @ 2200MHz
  > Physical Memory : 3072MBDDR2-SDRAM
  > Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i
  > Hard Disk : Hitachi HDT721032SLA SCSI Disk Device (320GB)
  > DVD-Rom Drive : ATAPI DVD A  DH16A6S
  > Monitor Type : NEC Technologies NEC LCD1715 - 17 inches
  > Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8101 PCIe Fast Ethernet Adapter
  > Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7600 (64-bit)
  > DirectX : Version 11.00
  > Windows Performance Index : 2.8 on 7.9

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, you should have never OCd this computer.  Please confirm you are posting the PSU model and please continue with the rest of the instructions.

Once you have finished ALL of the instructions above, do this:


http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us  - click on the motherboard drivers button, download and install, then repeat the process for graphics.

Then update direct X: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...C4-6315-4D8E-9543-8E28A4E18C4C/dxwebsetup.exe - uncheck the Bing Bar on install.

Restart.


In your next post confirm the following:


Driver updates succesfully installed
Windows updates succesfully installed
Check disk completed
sfc /scannow succesfully completed
psu model and brand posted
memory check completed succesfully - note any errors
Direct X successfully installed
Your antivirus is updated and scanned recently (please post which one you are using and any other security software installed)


----------



## jonnyp11

well the psu is still the one that came with it, and it is still under warranty cuz it's 1 year old and we got the extra service thing for either 2 years or +2, idk, and they won't know if we do have to, and i obly went to 23 a couple times then to 226 or 220 the other times which stock is 200 and i'm at 75% now on the scan


----------



## jonnyp11

never mind, remembered updoter in the nvidia system tools program. and everything else including the sticker says it's a pentium e2210, not a celeron if this matters.


----------



## Okedokey

Please read my previous post (#20 and #23) and take the time to do it *all *prior to re-posting.  Otherwise its very difficult for me to help you.


----------



## jonnyp11

k, well almost done with things prior to reboot

what memory check, noticed when rechecking.


----------



## Okedokey

This will take time, so be patient and don't skip bits.  We are isolating software issues and trying to identify potential hardware issues.


----------



## Okedokey

Do the checkdisk first, then restart and do the following:


Open Memory Diagnostics Tool by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. 
In the search box, type Memory, and then click Diagnose your computer's memory problems.
If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
Choose when to run the tool (next restart)
Restart and follow prompts

Note any errors and then update Windows.  Restart and begin steps in post #23.

Just to reiterate, do each and every step, and in *point form*, post success of otherwise to each.


----------



## jonnyp11

i think this might help u help me as it told me to look here upon completion of the scan, the cbs windows log files, but i thing it's a little too long for me to post in here so is there some way to post this document, email might be an easy way if you'd like or i can copy and paste here or somewhere else but it is exceedingly long for only being from 6-29 to today

and in my event viewer i found many critical errors sourced as kernel power which sounds like it could be the cause of this


----------



## Okedokey

Please don't get distracted,  just keep going.


----------



## jonnyp11

sry for so many q's, but is error checking the same as checkdisk, i know i've seen that b4, but it's not there right now

and i'm about to restart and that will take like an hour from all that stuff plus 1 or 2 others i did, and then some system, updates i ran that want me to reboot now

and was tapping f8 for bios or something, will b back in 30 plus mins when done rebooting


----------



## Okedokey

Yes, use checkdisk.

Please don't do anything out of order.  Please follow my instructions to the letter.  When you have finished the Windows UPdates, checkdsk and memory diagnostics complete all the instructions in post #23 and report for each point I have requested at the end of that post.

Then PM when you have done all of that and posted the results as requested.

Good luck.


----------



## jonnyp11

Well on iPod, updates done and the error check didn't find anything and the check disk is at 18%


----------



## Okedokey

Cool, keep going and remember to give me a concise update after following steps in #23


----------



## jonnyp11

K well its not going up or finishing anytime soon so I'm going to sleep, it's 206am for Meir should be done when I get up and I swear if it flashes or my Sid screws it up I'm gunna hurt someone


----------



## Okedokey

Thats fine, patience is needed.


----------



## jonnyp11

well i came out this morning and it was off and nothing was on the screen for the dignostic reports, and it did the fan thing where it goes all the way on and nothing alse does.


----------



## jonnyp11

everything is done, but the psu is the oem which i'll post in 1 min, and my antivirus is norton which everyone complains about so i know but i'm fairly sure ours is free with comcast,and the checkdisk may not have completed since this morning when i came out it had gone off, whether it flashed or what idk, but when trying to turn it on it did do the funky fan thing again.


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, complete everything in post #23.  Also, go to control panel, hardware and sound, power settings and turn off hybernation.  It sounds like it has issues with that.


----------



## jonnyp11

i'm doing that but where are you getting that from, especially since it's not only when i leave it alone, it's done it while i was just on the internet with only 1 or 2 things up, and when i'v been lokking at like 3+ tabs, steam, and 1 or two other apps up.


----------



## jonnyp11

i know i've done it b4, but i can't find hibernate right now.

never mind, if it's the hybrid sleep option then it's now off


----------



## Okedokey

After doing some research your motherboard is also a 

and updated bios can be found here:  http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pr...x?DetailID=858&CategoryID=1&MenuID=16&LanID=0

All care and no responsibility for that though, as biod updating can totally make a computer bricked.  Having said that, the biod update can also fix issues and improve performance such as hybernation issues.


----------



## jonnyp11

can you look at your post and fix it, cuz i think some things are missing, and i don't think that's it since if you look, mine is listed as a 7050/6*2*0i, not a 6*1*0i


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, good man, forget my previous post.

Where are you up to, can you provide a list of what you have 100% completed and what you still need to do?


----------



## jonnyp11

i have done everything, but the check disk may not have completed since after an hour and it was on <20%, so i went to sleep, and hen i woke up it had flashed off or something, then when i tried to turn it on it did the fan thing, reset the ups and it worked, i thing this may flash the power off for like half of a second and the psu or something resets or jumps, idk, just guessing, and i haven't checked the psu cuz it's still the oem right now, but i can if you want me to.


----------



## Okedokey

Please refer to post #23, and specifically address each point.  Please avoid just rambling and address each point such as:

1. update direct X - complete
2. checkdisk - started - unsure of completion

etc etc


thanks mate, im a busy man (acutally currently at work), so if you can be concise and to the point that would help


----------



## jonnyp11

-Driver updates succesfully installed
-Windows updates succesfully installed
-Check disk completed-may have interupted but unsure
-sfc /scannow succesfully completed
-oem psu, will check if is necessary, too many tools to look through if not needed
-memory check completed succesfully - no errors
-Direct X successfully installed
-Norton antivirus scanned and completed fixing all problems found, someone exited it, rerunning now, but have ran multiple times over past week


----------



## Okedokey

Well done.

That looks good, as we have removed memory and hard disk issues.  Check disk will try to repeat again on restart where it didn't previously finish, so I am confident it is ok.

When you have fnisished that, please download and run Malwarebites ensuring you have updated it first.  

Its looking increasingly like an issue potentially with your PSU.  Old, cheap OEM PSUs do begin to fail, and although I cannot be sure without propoer onsite testing, I would suggest that is a likely candidate.  Especially if you are in the USA, where I guess it is summer (reduces efficicieny and makes problems worse), that could be it.

Make sure you have no dust accumulated in the CPU fan.

The other thing I would like to investigate is updating the motherboard bios, however I cannot find any updates for your exact board.  You may want to do your own research and post if you find something.  This can frequently fix issues like this.

Make sure you turn off sleep mode as this seems to be failing to wake properly (related to old bios i think).  But you also told me that it has failed during use, so I still think (based on the fact that the RAM and HDD is good), that you are seeing signs of a failing PSU.  I would recommend your Dad considering upgrading to something cheap, but confirmed good as this: $20 (after rebate) 460W PSU Coolermaster.  Its only really designed for computers without discrete graphics cards (like yours), and is likely to be a big step up from what you currently have.

If I were a betting man, I would suggest you have a failing PSU as we have pretty much excluded everything else.  Please look at the sticker on the side of the PSU and report the brand and model number.  Then do this to be sure:


Run your Antivirus again - fix issues
Install and run Malwarebytes - fix issues
Investigate motherboard BIOS updates - consider calling emachines
Ensure computer is dust free
Reapply new thermal paste to CPU (if you are confident in doing this)
Replace PSU
Reinstall Windows

Thats about as much help as I can give you.  Sorry.


----------



## jonnyp11

k, my dad still has an older but very lightly used psu out of an old computer, i have one out of my presario that i know works but is only 250w, but that should suffice, and if anything else, i can put that 1 back in and put in my rosewill rv-2 500w psu, if you can, do you think this is a good psu for a single gpu once i get a build going, i got it for like 37 in the end with shipping, and it looked like it should be fine, with 2 +12v rails running 20amps each and a lot of connectors on it.


----------



## Okedokey

Yes, put the Rosewill in the computer.  That will be sufficient, however the others you mentioned are not recommended, however post the "lightly used' model and brand.

A mid-range GPU (nothing more powerful than the 5770) would be ok, but check first.

How is the computer behaving now?  I am suggesting this thread has run its course, as I cannot think of anything else you can test.  If you complete all the above (post #49) then you need a new motherboard, ram and CPU.  Otherwise good luck.


----------



## jonnyp11

well i'll check on that stuff, but i'll tell my dad and we'll probably just get it replaced or something since it's still under warranty


----------



## jonnyp11

hey, wouyld it matter if the psu is uppside down, and it's an fsp group, and where do you post pics so you can link them here.

never mind, made a youtube video so i can show more angles, it's a little weird cuz i used my webcam, will edit in link once it is done uploading.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiUPGcTeZPs


----------



## jonnyp11

ok, it's officially the psu, i hooked up the one i showed in the vid, and although it was unable to fully boot because it need a 20+4pin, and mine's a 20 pin, it still pulled up the emachine logo and never messed up when loading like 5 times to that point to be safe, but if the oem was in either of the 2 slots i pointed out it began to mess up i think, may have just been 1 of them.


----------



## Okedokey

A quality PSU is by far the most important component.  Get yourself a quality PSU and be done with it


----------



## jonnyp11

or i can get one for free from bj's thanks to warranty, and most oems are decent, the one in the vid that i plugged in is from '01 and still works fine and has probably over 100,000 hours on it


----------



## Okedokey

Most OEMs are rubbish,.

You need

26A on the 12V rail or 40A if it is only ATX1 standard
80% + efficiency
MTFB of 100,000 hours at 40oC (not 25oC)
Active PFC

You need a min of 400W from a brand like COrsair, Seasonic, PC Power and Cooling, XFX.


----------



## SoMeAm

Interesting reading seeing how the issue was resolved.  Impressive work!


----------



## Okedokey

SoMeAm said:


> Interesting reading seeing how the issue was resolved.  Impressive work!



thanks mate.


----------



## jonnyp11

of course still haven't gotten the warranty done, so currently got my rosewill beside the case with the side panel off and it powering it so we are less likely voiding warranty, and it's working perfectly so it is beyand a bit of doubt the psu, and is the rosewill rv-2 500w vlues 2 series any good, cuz if we don't get warranty solved then i'll gewt my dad to give me the 35 and i'll get something better, save for a corsair 650 or other good brand as i've learned much over past month in this and other threads


----------

